# Millie really is a hdgehog!!!!!!



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

We got Millie 8 weeks ago at the ripe old age of 4 1/2 weeks (young i know, but she was already weened and we fell in love instantly) . She lives with me full time and Dora lives with my girlfriend. Other than them both being hedgehogs they had nothing else in common....Dora is an Algerian Chocolate, Millie Algerian Gray Snowflake....Dora will only run, eat, drink etc in the absolute dark and complete quiet, Millie could care less if she is ready then she is going to do what she wants...lol Dora will switch directions when she runs, Millie always runs the same direction. Dora like the bigger kibble, Millie likes the smaller. Dora loves all treats baby food, mealie, crickets, etc, Millie (up until last night) would only eat her kitty treats either Whisker Lickins Dreamy Duos or Natural Temptations....We had tried many many times to get the Millie Monster to eat meal worms...all hedgies are supposed to like them right? you have to like them to be a hedgie, right? WRONG Well, last night I decided to try them one last time...I placed 7 mealies in her treat bowl, sure that i would wake this mornig to find 7 uneaten mealies...I couldnt have been more wrong..lol she gobbled them all up. Then tonight when i put her fresh food and water out, i put 11 more in her treat dish(lay off, shes a runner and never had them before..lol) She promptly came scurrying out of her fleece pile and began eating her kibble (the little diva wont eat it unless it is fresh) she then noticed the mealies in her treat dish and slurped them all up with extreme prejudice. After she was done she climbed in her treat dish and began licking everywhere that the mealuies had been...she huffed once and looked at me with disgust and waddled back to her burrow...lol But at least now I know that she is really a hedgehog and not some alien species that didnt do all of its research of the animal it was supposed to imitate.


----------



## Quills (Feb 18, 2009)

We even tried to use Dora as an example for Millie about eating the mealworms but that didn't work so well cause Dora crunched them up before Millie even knew they were out lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, cute story! Tell Millie congratulations on finally catching on to the deliciousness of mealworms! :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

haha yay! maybe i can show this to Lulu and she will eat them too! 
so far whenever i offer her some she will huff at them and run away... :roll: 
haha but she will try ANYTHING else, just not mealies :lol: 
silly hedgies!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

lol yay! She's finally discovered the joy of mealies :lol: Pretty soon, all you have to do is put the treat bowl down and she'd already be waiting  Mine always peeks out when I'm giving him his fresh bowl of food for the night because he knows what's coming and his nose would wiggle as it emerges from the depths of his fleecies.


----------



## GoodSmeagol (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried giving my hog a hornworm,
twice now...
she runs to it, picks it up with her teeth, whips it around, drop its, bites it again, then leaves a dead corpse on the floor and walks away.
I guess she doesnt like them...


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Heehee... sounds like you have the hedgehog version of "The Odd Couple."


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

GoodSmeagol said:


> I tried giving my hog a hornworm,
> twice now...
> she runs to it, picks it up with her teeth, whips it around, drop its, bites it again, then leaves a dead corpse on the floor and walks away.
> I guess she doesnt like them...


I certainly would hope so. Most wild animals won't eat hornworms b/c of their nasty taste. Why are you feeding hornworms?


----------

